# Splayed leg- too late?



## pigeonman (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, my parents have about fifty or so pigeons. I never really took much interest in pigeons until I went to look at them one day and noticed this pigeon with its leg turned up the wrong way. My parents didn't know what to do with his leg as a baby (their friend had a pigeon with the same problem and he just killed his off ) Well, he's about two to three months old now and doesn't socialize with the other pigeons (not even his parents who are still in the same cage). Just sits way off in far far corner of the cage. He hops around on his one leg and I've only seen him fly a little. Can he be helped at all or is it too late?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm afraid it's too late. Can you emote the pigeon, bring him inside? I think he could make a wonderful companion for you.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree that he would make a great companion bird -- my closest (non human) companion is a pigeon with a severe splay leg.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, its too late. I have one also, 'Trouper', that stays inside with me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons do make great pets. I have a pigeon as a pet with a badly splayed leg. Scooter lives with us in the house, can fly well, and has different perches around the house. If you bring him in and work with him, I'm sure he will learn to fly well, and once accustomed to you would make a good pet. 

Splayed legs need to be treated early on to make them grow right. It really isn't hard if you catch it early. But once their bones grow that way and harden, it can't be undone unfortunately. It's too bad that it wasn't taped up early on, as he probably would have had a normal life.


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

i have a baby thats about 4 weeks old with two splayed legs can i treat it and if so how? All help will be appreciated Regards Fred S


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hk22045 said:


> i have a baby thats about 4 weeks old with two splayed legs can i treat it and if so how? All help will be appreciated Regards Fred S


Hi Fred, can you start a new thread on this so that more people will see it? And can you post a picture of the bird? If it is correctable, then it needs to be done ASAP, as once the bones harden this way, you won't be able to fix it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hk22045 said:


> i have a baby thats about 4 weeks old with two splayed legs can i treat it and if so how? All help will be appreciated Regards Fred S


Thee is a fantastic vet in LV that I highly recommend. Given the bird's age, I think you should take the bird in for an evaluation. The bird is close to the point of not being able to make a correction so time is critical.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Charis for the help. Hope he gets him to the vet.


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Splayed legs*

Thanks Charis for the vets name. I cut a makeup sponge into a small square with two small holes for his legs to go through. Than i taped then so the sponge would not come off. I used a pipe cleaner like a hobble and all seems good for now he is staying in the nest box. Took him to the vet and he said there is a good chance i was in time to help the legs stay straight. Heres hoping. Thanks for all the great help and information on this site. I will try to do a photo now and in a few mare weeks hoping he has straighten out enough to walk and ultimately to fly. If not he will be my inside buddy. With Regards Fred S.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pics would be nice.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

hk22045 said:


> i have a baby thats about 4 weeks old with two splayed legs can i treat it and if so how? All help will be appreciated Regards Fred S


It is not too late. You should do it right away.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Fred, it would take more than a few weeks,taking into account your pigeon's age. It's very important to do it right,so u don't get other complications.please post a pic.


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

*i am trying to post pics of treatment for splayed legs*

Trying to post pic of braced legs. I tried to load using attachements but i dont seem to get them on the ppost. Any hints on how to get photos on the thread? Fred


----------



## hk22045 (Dec 24, 2009)

That blood is mine, Cut myself with the scissors. Never would make a good doctor. This was last weekend and i change/ or check every other day. One leg seems much better the other not great, but at least its not out 90 degrees to the side as they both were. I am sure it will take many weeks but the parents are taking care of him as well. Regards Fred


----------

